# Hello from Jacktown Ok.



## MasterG

After being an outsider of the AT community for a while now, I have decided to move on into the neighborhood!:darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts

:welcome: to AT Tony. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## JAG

*Welcome*

You're gonna love it here!


----------



## SwietsRick

Welcome aboard and hope you enjoy your stay .. .. Stop by Martins Wild Extremes link below and give us a shout out also.....:wink:


----------



## ryanpalomba

Welcome aboard MasterG. 
What does MasterG stand for? Jag's man servant?


----------



## archerdad

i heard something about a big head and someone winning loads of cash over the weekend...

someone applying for a caddy position or something like that...:tongue: 

welcome!!


----------



## archerdad

oh yeah.. i forgot..

i heard he was single.. and looking...


----------



## ryanpalomba

archerdad said:


> oh yeah.. i forgot..
> 
> i heard he was single.. and looking...


LOL. That is what I heard as well.


----------



## BOWJOE

Welcome Tony


----------



## MasterG

ryanpalomba said:


> Welcome aboard MasterG.
> What does MasterG stand for? Jag's man servant?


 Ok Ryan let me explain it real slow so you can understand the concept of MASTER, I am totally in charge at my house ...... When everyone else is gone! :wink:


----------



## MasterG

archerdad said:


> oh yeah.. i forgot..
> 
> i heard he was single.. and looking...


Only if she doesn't ever know what Archery is! I am tired of getting beat by a girl !:embara:


----------



## MasterG

archerdad said:


> i heard something about a big head and someone winning loads of cash over the weekend...
> 
> someone applying for a caddy position or something like that...:tongue:
> 
> welcome!!


 Heck yeah I am appling for the caddy position, I will get to hold the umbrella and everything.:whoo: 
besides did you see that bank she made last weekend!:tongue:


----------



## JAG

:hail: whatever


----------



## archerdad

MasterG said:


> Heck yeah I am appling for the caddy position, I will get to hold the umbrella and everything.:whoo:
> besides did you see that bank she made last weekend!:tongue:


heck yeah man... big $$$$
what else do you expect from a staff shooter????


----------



## ryanpalomba

When nobody else is home huh?


----------



## DFArcher

You don't really live in Jacktown do ya...nobody does! :wink: I'm about 5 miles north of the fire station.


----------



## MasterG

DFArcher said:


> You don't really live in Jacktown do ya...nobody does! :wink: I'm about 5 miles north of the fire station.


Yes Sir, I live 1-1/4 miles south of 62 and 177:thumbs_up


----------



## MasterG

ryanpalomba said:


> When nobody else is home huh?


Remember that part is a :secret: :zip:


----------



## MasterG

archerdad said:


> heck yeah man... big $$$$
> what else do you expect from a staff shooter????


Thats what I am talking about, oh and check it out I have been practicing for my new position! :rain:


----------



## JAG

MasterG said:


> Thats what I am talking about, oh and check it out I have been practicing for my new position! :rain:


Awww, Quit your cryin:hurt:


----------



## archerdad

the force is strong here... is the training almost finished?:rain:


----------



## MasterG

Getting Closer all the time! :humble:


----------



## archerdad

rock on !!:wink:


----------



## thespyhunter

Hello from Glenpool, Oklahoma. Welcome !

Blessings


----------



## meanv2

Welcome to AT and enjoy all the great things over here!!


----------



## pseshooter300

Welcome to AT.


----------

